# Learning experiences



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I guess goat raising in itself is a learning experience, but throughout the years you've had goats, what things have you learned for each year you've had goats?
We've had goats almost 3 years:
2005: Basically learned everything you're NOT supposed to do, what you're not supposed to feed, where you're not supposed to buy goats from; Also learned about Shipping Fever, infertility problems and abortions
2006: Kidding problems, sore mouth and goat polio
2007: pneumonia(only 2 cases luckily) dehorning, head trauma, hoof rot(only 2 cases)

That's what I've learned so far and there's still so much more to learn yet!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't even had mine a year yet! I've learned that they're addictive, escape artists (still!!! :evil: ), sweet, and fun to show! I've learned different breeds, characteristics you look for, that they grow slower than sheep so that I can't breed them until next year  , and bunch of other things!  I can't wait for the kidding experiences!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

2007 - I learned........ a LOT!

I have learned alot from Goathappy (Sarah) And of course GW and now the GoatSpot =) I have had goats one year to the day  ) I have learned how to milk, clip, feed, SHOW 0____0, I have learned about conformation, disbudding, how to treat a Mountain Laurel poisoned goat, Coccidia etc.....

Oh and how to make websites FOR my goats lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your one year aniversary of owning goats!! *clicks the wine glasses full of goat milk* lol
Oh, I forgot about milking goats, I learned that in 2005  Not just any goat did I learn on, a kicky yearling! those are the best lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do believe, I have been blessed. I have been doing this for 8 years now, and I have only lost one of MY own, and that was due to cancer. But because of all the help and great info I get here and other places, I am ready (so I think) in case something goes wrong. I did have my first case of bloat this summer, although I knew what to do, you start questioning your self if you are doing everything right. I was able to save my bog boy, that is just a big huge baby. Again I saved him because the people on GW were telling me I was going the things correct, and just reassured that I was doing it right.
I guess when we start to think we know it all, that is when we need to get out of the goat world, because even the Vets, and the schools are learning stuff everyday.

thanks all you goat addicts, because of everyone we keep learning  :hammer: :angel: you are all a Angel in your own right.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't even count the things that i have learned from year to year in the last ten years of goats. My first real kidding season we had a massicve tangle of triplets one backwords and one with her head back, both coming at once. One little buck kid underneath them both. Sadly we lost the doe kid. Then mom went down with a uteran infection. Learned how to change IV's that year. Of couse the usually of trimming feet injections drenching. Two years ago i did a c-section on a doe. Had a new goat person call me (they got my number from the local vet) Went out to these peoples place because they said they had stuck kids. Stuck kids was an understatement. The doe was long sinse sown probably had a large tear in her uterus, i had never seen so much blood. Was amazed that she was still alive. The doe was clearly not going to make it, I had to tell that to these poor people. The man shot the doe in the head, we used a scalpel to cut the doe open and pull out her five kids. All were alive and well. All are alive to this day. 
I guess one thing i have picked up over the years is sometiems you have to make split second decisions in life or death matters. there is not enough time ti think about it. Sometimes you just have to do, even if it means losing one life to save five.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Beth. You are my new HERO. I do not know that I could ever do all that you have done. :hi5: :hi5: :hi5:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i wouldn't know where to start. i have learned so much over the 5 years i have had goats & each year i am learning some thing new. some times it is on a daily basis. after my husband passed away i had to learn how to give shots,trim hooves & deliver babies. thankfully i had a great vet when i was in maine & he helped me so much. i still can not do the disbudding or tattooing but i have a great friend in nashville that comes & does it for me. that is one of the things i love about here i am still learning. i am thankful for all the folks on here that have so much knowledge in goats.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You know i never would of dreamed that i would of done something like that, but sometimes when it comes at you head on like that there is no other decision options. Adrenaline kicks in and life takes over. I knew i had to try. I could let these people lose their doe plus the kids. I told them it was risky but i had to do it. I just didn't see any other option. 
My family is supportive bt the goats are my thing. I do it all. The disbudding the hoof trimming everything. I have not been as fortunate to have such a wonderful vet. Its more cost efficiant for me to do it all myself. 
I appreciate the comment sweetgoats. I felt so great after i was able to save those kids. 
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I unfortunately learned a lot about CL with my first goats- since then I have learned to do a lot of things myself- before I only expected to know when to call the vet for the horses. But with goats I have learned that I better learn a lot and rely on myself as the one of the vets doesn't care to treat goats. So I read read read and ask questions. And bravely go where I have never gone before.......Goat Trek?
And I too appreciate the suport I have received from people on GW and here now.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I have only had goats a little over a year. I have learned alot from website's like this, and GW.
The good things I've learned.

1. Goats love all the attention they can get.
2. How to clip a goat for a 4-H, helping my son.
3. How to give goats injections.
4. How to trim feet. 
5. How to worm goats. 
6. Goat people are the friendliest set of people a person can get to know. 
7. How great it feels to see you son have fun in 4-H with his goats. 

My bad/sad experiences I've learned:

1. How to treat goat polio. ( By the way Amos was one of the lucky ones and survived even when only given a 50/ 50 chance to live. Praise God an a good vet for that.)
2. How to treat lice. 
3. How bad it hurts to say goodbye to your childs 4-H market project. 
4. How bad it hurts to say goodbye to the neighbor's bottle baby goat that died unexpectedly. 
5. How it hurts the heart just to sell one, even when you know it is going to a good home. It is hard to say goodbye either through death or selling them. 

I am sure I will learn more as the years go on, but one thing is for sure. I love goats and wouldn't trade any of these lessons that I had to go through if it meant I would never have a goat as a friend.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot one other lesson I learned last year. Bottle babies will pee on you while being fed if you hold them in you lap long enough. That isn't a lesson I care to repeat. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Goat Trek"! EnjoytheRide thats way too funny!

One of the many learning projects just this past yr; Don't bother building kidding pens for Boers if you use welded wire. They will pop those welds in two days or less by standing & rubbing on them. When you replace the gate with solid plywood and the cheap hinges & latches you used, buy industrial strength materials they use in maximim security prisons. :shock:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Gosh - 

I have no idea where to start! LOL! I have only had my goats about 3 months, and man it has been a ride! I didn't even live on a ranch till I got them, so not only are goats new - llamas are new, hay (in general), living in the middle of nowhere, hunters, coyotes, bears - you name it, I have delt with it in the last 4 months - except kidding - but that is on its way shortly. Mabey even sooner than later


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Well one thing I know for sure is NOTHING is Goat Proof! They laugh at you when your back is turned!! Especially the young ones who run under or jump over the fence you just finished fixing 5 minutes ago from their run in with it! When you think they are going to kid that is actually the 2 week warning!!LOL Then it could be 2 weeks or 3 days who knows. They like to keep you on your toes!!!


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

Over the last 12 years I have basically learned everything! When I got goats, none of the vets anywhere around me knew anything about them. I had goats dying on me and they told me it was coccidia but they didn't have a treatment at that time. Another time I had to have kids pulled and they were so rough with my doe that she must have had something burst and she died the next day and then I learned how to raise kids on a bottle. I have basically quit using vets for my goats and went to the internet 4 years ago to learn how to take care of them myself. From there I learned how to give shots, how to get them over coccidia, how to cure pink eye, how to deworm, trim, band, dehorn, pull kids, how to feed, house, and anything else you can think of. Sites like this one would have helped me through a lot of heartache and frustration when I first started out.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Fainters said:


> I learned how to give shots, how to get them over coccidia, how to cure pink eye, how to deworm, trim, band, dehorn, pull kids, how to feed, house, and anything else you can think of.


The only thing 'else' I can think of is, "Will you come and live here?"
I still need to learn how to recognize those things... :shrug:' I fear I'm a long way off from being able to cure them.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I've learned quite abit....

From March 2006 up to now 

I have learned about the Nubian breed, how to clip a goat, show a goat, heat treat/pasturize milk for kids, mixing my own grain for the girls, and many other things.


----------



## mthalpines (Nov 9, 2007)

Just when you think everything is going according to YOUR plan, the goats come up with a different one.

Even when everything's going wrong in your life, things will get better


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh how true that is! When you think you know it all the goats muster up and come up with a new plan to stump you. escaping in one of my girls favorite plans. i stand there and stare at my fences and sheds thinking ok how can i keep you guys in now. Or last night, it was raining while feeding, the girls hate it when that happens they have to go out in thwe rain to get fed. Chrome ate first like always, but after lyric went back in the barn chrome decided she didn;'t want to be in the barn anymore, so i spent a good twenty minutes in the driving rain trying to catch her. 
Out witting a goat that doesn't want to be caught i have yet to learn.

beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I learned to not wait to call a vet if I suspect ANYTHING is wrong during a kidding....I lost twin doelings and Dolly because I waited too long. Also to have an emergency number on hand because this was a Sunday and the ones I did call were not around!!


----------

